# Miscellaneous Herp Interests > Invertebrates >  New Ts!

## carlson

I just got my package today! I ordered a rose hair and a golden knee t from a member here 3 skulls. He's great to work with patient with everything an worked with me on shipping since Minnesota doesn't know how to warm up. So looking for Ts I recommend him! Lol any way pics!  all packed in there nicely! Didnt have heat gun handy but everyone seemed warm an felt good.  the feeders   rose  :Smile:  in house before running under hide . The golden  :Smile:  he wanted to explore ha came out of the towel onto my had an ran from finger to finger while I tried putting him in his home.  . Thank you again Rich! Fear of spiders is gone lol I love these two!

----------

_3skulls_ (04-17-2013),_Capray_ (04-18-2013),_Flikky_ (04-17-2013),_Mike41793_ (04-17-2013),_Snakeman_ (04-18-2013)

----------


## Mike41793

Awesome! Mine seems so fast, i haven't held her yet for fear of her running away lol. In like a week offer a dubia. My girl just took her first roach yesterday. Make sure you pick a squirmy one though because the first roach i dropped in wasn't really active and she didn't notice it lol. 

I'm hoping to get a GBB at the Hamburg show. I cant have you having more T's than me! :p

----------

_3skulls_ (04-17-2013),_Capray_ (04-18-2013)

----------


## carlson

Haha I did some thinking and needed two at once! An feed the real tiny ones like size of their abdomen? An the rose just walked calmly to where she was going got to the container and hung out a bit  just taking her time. The golden was little more quick about where he was going tho lol I kept my free had to keep him from running up my arm and had my hand an the enclosures in a tub incase but just did finger laps an then zipped into his cage.

----------


## 3skulls

Pleasure doing business with you carlson! 
Really glad everyone made it. I had a little concern leaving here while it was warm to there where its cold. 

Both enclosures look like a good size for them. Enough room to grow and be happy.  :Smile: 

Hope they do well for you. Any questions, you know where to find me :p

Oh. 1 dubia a week. 
Save the smallest of the smalls for the Golden Knee. You might have to crush their head a little then throw it in. She could go every 10 days or so because the meals are a pretty good size.

----------

_carlson_ (04-17-2013)

----------


## carlson

K sounds good ill wait till Wednesday an offer then adjust it a little. I can't wait to watch them grow I keep wondering over and looking at them lol.

----------

_3skulls_ (04-17-2013)

----------


## gsarchie

They look great, man!

----------

_carlson_ (04-18-2013)

----------


## 4theSNAKElady

Omg those two lil guys are dorbs! And correct me if Im wrong, but in the pics it looks like one of the containers is marked "dudia"....is that right?

----------


## Mike41793

> Omg those two lil guys are dorbs! And correct me if Im wrong, but in the pics it looks like one of the containers is marked "dudia"....is that right?


Dubia. He got roaches too  :Very Happy:

----------


## 4theSNAKElady

awwrr gawrsh Mike...I KNOW that! But lookit the label in the pic! I swear it says "dudia" in stead of "dubia"!!! Rich sold him some dooody!!! lololol Now Im acting like you... :Razz:

----------


## Mike41793

Don't hate just because Richypoo has messy handwriting! We all can't have beautiful handwriting like me! :p

----------


## 4theSNAKElady

Lol.....don't you agree tho? It says "dudia" and not "dubia"?? Sorry, Im anal when it comes to correct spelling... :Razz:  I yell at my husband about his crappy spelling all the time!

----------


## 3skulls

Haha oops

----------


## carlson

Haha I didn't even notice that  :Smile:  goes to show how focused in on the Ts lol. But despite the label it was filled with roaches haha 😝

----------


## Mike41793

Were all the roaches males? Or were there dudetteias too?

----------


## 3skulls

I know exactly what my brain did :p

When I wrote a capital D for dubia, I was pissed but was in a rush so I could get to fedex before the truck left. :o

I was thinking lowercase when I got to the b and wrote d.

----------


## 4theSNAKElady

Aww c'mon Rich....you know all he got in that container was some roachie poops.  :Razz:

----------

_3skulls_ (04-18-2013)

----------


## carlson

Haha it's ok ill forgive everyone showed up healthy  :Smile:  lol o an I figured out tho gel water things... You can add more an more water an it gets bigger an geler.. Made way too much lol

----------


## 3skulls

I use 1oz in a gallon jug and fill it about 3/4 full with water. Keep a lid on it and it will last a long time. 
If they dry out, just add more water.

----------


## carlson

K ill take a jug from work if they gotta extra one right now it's in a bowl not even fully watered. It was weird making them wasnt what I expected that's for sure

----------


## carlson

So the rose has been hanging out in one spot like for well most the time haha she will roam a bit but goes back to that spot. An the golden has gone into her little hide but has now filled in the opening ha I don't see another one so hoping she's good in there. Are they both acting normal ha

----------


## 3skulls

Very normal.  The Golden Knee might be getting ready to molt. They will seal them self off because they are very vulnerable during the process. 

If she does molt. Her abdomen might look really small, normal. 
Don't feed her for over a week after a molt. Their fangs need to harden back up.

----------

_carlson_ (04-19-2013)

----------


## carlson

K if she's not undug out by Wednesday should I not feed? I like the spot the rose picked  :Smile:  I can see her haha. Btw can't wait for them to get bigger ive been watching YouTube vids like Tarauntlaguy? An them, it's cool watching the bigger girls, the A.metalics (?) are they same as the A.Avics like for beginer wise? Not much of a price difference if I'm getting the names right lol but the blue is sweet looking and I know I want a a climber to put between these cages  :Smile:  it's all about balance right? Or something like that can work for an excuse as to why I want the cages like that, ha wow working mids and then posting leads to huge posts I guess.

----------


## Mike41793

No nick, you want TWO climbers. One cage on each side of those two terrestrial T's. THAT'S balance!  :Very Happy:

----------


## 3skulls

> K if she's not undug out by Wednesday should I not feed? I like the spot the rose picked  I can see her haha. Btw can't wait for them to get bigger ive been watching YouTube vids like Tarauntlaguy? An them, it's cool watching the bigger girls, the A.metalics (?) are they same as the A.Avics like for beginer wise? Not much of a price difference if I'm getting the names right lol but the blue is sweet looking and I know I want a a climber to put between these cages  it's all about balance right? Or something like that can work for an excuse as to why I want the cages like that, ha wow working mids and then posting leads to huge posts I guess.


Yeah if they are ever sealed off, don't worry about feeding. 

As far as I know, all the common Avics are good for a first arboreal. They are fast but not as fast as other arboreal Ts. More laid back as well and their venom is not as potent.  :Smile:

----------


## carlson

> Yeah if they are ever sealed off, don't worry about feeding. 
> 
> As far as I know, all the common Avics are good for a first arboreal. They are fast but not as fast as other arboreal Ts. More laid back as well and their venom is not as potent.


K sweet. I wanna set up adult tanks to fit in a spot I got, can I build t cages out of wood? With acrylic door an that. I'm good with woodwork is why I ask. I know that's a good time from now any of my Ts would need it tho so just kicking around ideas

----------


## carlson

> No nick, you want TWO climbers. One cage on each side of those two terrestrial T's. THAT'S balance!


Haha I have space to go terrestrial/a word I can't spell while tired/terrestrial. I would like to build own enclosures

----------


## Mike41793

> K sweet. I wanna set up adult tanks to fit in a spot I got, can I build t cages out of wood? With acrylic door an that. I'm good with woodwork is why I ask. I know that's a good time from now any of my Ts would need it tho so just kicking around ideas


I would say no bc arboreals tend to need more humidity and wood will rot if its too humid. And you'd only be able to see your T from the front acrylic door. It'd be a crappy display if you couldnt see them. If you have access to acrylic why not just make an acrylic cage?

----------


## carlson

Cuz acrylic and me don't get along so well. Lol but I can do it outta it easy, not sure what adhesive to use on them tho is why I was leaning towards my comfort zone lol. I basically like making crap idk why so I make things more difficult than needed  :Smile:  ask any female that try's to date me lol

----------


## Mike41793

Just use aquarium silicone. Its pretty easy. My friend has made his own custom tanks out glass and acrylic.  :Good Job:

----------

_carlson_ (04-19-2013)

----------


## carlson

K ill research the sizes I need. An do all my proper research  :Smile:  lol. Acrylic is for sure what I want ill break glass drilling the vent holes. I like how on some of the displays have live plants.. Idk tho sounds difficult an would have to plan that out like a year in advanced so I know my black thumb won't kill it

----------


## Mike41793

Yea he didnt have to make vent holes bc he used them for frogs and fish. But yea, any aquarium sealant would do i think. And im sure theres a trick to cutting/drilling through acrylic. Where do you buy the acrylic from?

----------


## carlson

There's a few glass an other kinda shops up here that my neighbor keeps telling me about. There's also a place up where I used to live that will get it and cut it for you, it's a sign shop I think. Or ill order it and get my dads saw an try to cut it. I know he has a glass saw or something like that

----------


## Mike41793

> There's a few glass an other kinda shops up here that my neighbor keeps telling me about. There's also a place up where I used to live that will get it and cut it for you, it's a sign shop I think. Or ill order it and get my dads saw an try to cut it. I know he has a glass saw or something like that


I think you can just score it with a special knife (or maybe even a regular utility knife) and it should break.

----------


## Mike41793

Like this:
http://youtu.be/jCeHx-vvJ7k

Apparently theres such a thing as an "acrylic cutting tool". Huh.  :Good Job:

----------

_carlson_ (04-19-2013),_Kodieh_ (04-19-2013)

----------


## carlson

Here we go, my local home depo has acrylic sheets for sale. I'm gonna have to go look at them in person but if thickness seems right might need to get a couple an see what it's like working with it.

----------


## ballpythonluvr

Such cute little buggers!  I really want one but my boyfriend says no way!

----------

_carlson_ (04-20-2013)

----------


## carlson

Tell him any guy needs to accept a t in the house lol I got talked into it sure he can be

----------


## therunaway

I like tarantulas, as long as they're there and not here. I'd love to get over my fear and have a nice beginner tarantula. *shiver*

Sent from my C5170 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## carlson

That's why I got into them  :Smile:  lol

----------


## therunaway

Another issue I run into, I'm 14, parents hate spiders. So, not even so much as a chance to see if I could handle owning one for another few years.

Sent from my C5170 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Herpenthusiast3

http://ball-pythons.net/forums/showt...88#post2047188
 :Smile: ) few pics of my T setup.

----------


## carlson

Nice! I like how you spaced them on your book shelf, I've been thinking of rigging my tv stand book shelf thing around so when adult enclosures are needed they will fit nicely among my books like that. Now the fun part of picking a third and getting used to playing with acrylic... How big does your pink toe get? Not sure if that's the same species I was looking at or not, one of them was Avic. An it said pink toe. Still trying to figure out the t names .

----------


## carlson

> Another issue I run into, I'm 14, parents hate spiders. So, not even so much as a chance to see if I could handle owning one for another few years.
> 
> Sent from my C5170 using Tapatalk 2


You got plenty of time. Haha just research until its time for you to buy your first

----------


## Herpenthusiast3

> Nice! I like how you spaced them on your book shelf, I've been thinking of rigging my tv stand book shelf thing around so when adult enclosures are needed they will fit nicely among my books like that. Now the fun part of picking a third and getting used to playing with acrylic... How big does your pink toe get? Not sure if that's the same species I was looking at or not, one of them was Avic. An it said pink toe. Still trying to figure out the t names .


I'm still not positive on the species of my pink toe. He is either Avicularia Braunshauseni (Goliath pink toe) or Avicularia Metallica. (Iridescent ink toe)  So it will get between 5 and 7 inches. Lol ill have to wait till the T gets its adult colors. I'm pretty sure it's a A. Braunshauseni. There are a lot of tarantulas called pink toe, Avicularia Avicularia being the most common and said to be the most docile of the Avic species. It's also smaller then Most of the other Avic species so mechanical damage from a bite isn't as bad.  :Smile: )

----------


## carlson

> I'm still not positive on the species of my pink toe. He is either Avicularia Braunshauseni (Goliath pink toe) or Avicularia Metallica. (Iridescent ink toe)  So it will get between 5 and 7 inches. Lol ill have to wait till the T gets its adult colors. I'm pretty sure it's a A. Braunshauseni. There are a lot of tarantulas called pink toe, Avicularia Avicularia being the most common and said to be the most docile of the Avic species. It's also smaller then Most of the other Avic species so mechanical damage from a bite isn't as bad. )


Avicularia Metallica is the one I was looking at, I believe at least ha.

----------


## Herpenthusiast3

The metallicas are beautiful but if your looking for beutifully colored species the Avicularia versicolor are down right stunning.

----------


## carlson

I'm gonna have to look at them, I want one that will make use of height and all that. Maybe do a planted enclosure cuz they look cool lol but idk how hard those are to do

----------

